# Report: Fedor Emelianenko To Fight Bobby Lashley In 2012



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

> Bobby Lashley may not have gotten a fair shake from the MMA community. He entered the fight game after a career in the WWE and was viewed by almost everyone as a 'poor man's Brock Lesnar'. It's how the WWE fans viewed him when he made his wrestling debut and it's how MMA viewed him as well. During his time in Strikeforce, he was criticized for taking easy fights, with most viewing him as an expensive can-crusher. He'd deflect this accusations by saying that he is new to the business and taking his time to develop. He'd then add that if people had a problem with how he's handling his career, he'd like to fight Fedor instead. Well, it looks like Bobby Lashley will get his wish.
> 
> After going 2-0 in 2011 on the regional circuit, Bobby Lashley is reportedly in talks to fight the 'Last Emperor'. Fighter's Only Magazine spoke with Lashley about this potential fight.
> 
> ...


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2012/1/23/2728019/report-fedor-emelianenko-to-fight-bobby-lashley-in-2012

This is a huge opportunity for Lashley, but most likely a good name win for Fedor.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Really? I hope they sign this fight. I'm a huge Bobby fan and he has absolutely nothing to lose from this fight (that's if he doesn't get KO'd in mere seconds). A victory would skyrocket his career.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Rauno said:


> Really? I hope they sign this fight. I'm a huge Bobby fan and he has absolutely nothing to lose from this fight (that's if he doesn't get KO'd in mere seconds). A victory would skyrocket his career.


Can't agree more with you bro. I can't wait to see Bobby back on the big screen. 
Great news:thumb02:


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

edlavis88 said:


> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2012/1/23/2728019/report-fedor-emelianenko-to-fight-bobby-lashley-in-2012
> 
> This is a huge opportunity for Lashley, but most likely a good name win for Fedor.


How is it a good name win for Fedor? Lashley sucks and is nothing more than a poor man's Brock Lesnar. The man had to do a post fight interview on a stool after fighting a Middleweight for crying out loud.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> How is it a good name win for Fedor? Lashley sucks and is nothing more than a poor man's Brock Lesnar. The man had to do a post fight interview on a stool after fighting a Middleweight for crying out loud.


Agreed


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Fedor is going to kill him. Lashley barely beat that middleweight he fought, so sad.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

If Bobby Lashley beats Fedor, do you think the UFC will sign him?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

METALLICA_RULES said:


> If Bobby Lashley beats Fedor, do you think the UFC will sign him?


Can they? Lashley signed a multi-fight deal with Shark Fights and is their HW champ currenty. 

I'm sure they would like him though, even as a prelims guy.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Hmm I wanna say it'll be a good fight, but I just see fedor rolling bobby.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> How is it a good name win for Fedor?


It's probably a good (as it gets) "paycheck" name.

Maybe Emelianenko has learned his lesson and he starts low to climb up the ladder with a changed fighting style. The fights against Monson and Ishii where rather sparring matches where he could try out his new more tentative but also more tactical approach. We'll see how far he'll get with that.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Paycheck is a big word in this fight and that's probably the reason. But I agree that he's developed a new fighting style. Now that he's faced Monson and Ishii and can fight now.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

am I the only one who cringed when they saw this thread title? no interest in a HW with poor cardio, fighting a guy who was once on of the best...but now fails to beat the best.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

The Can Crusher Strikes Back.

I like Lashley since I saw him in the WWE, but he's not good. Fedor is getting really sad right now. At least in SF he fought some respectable people (lost to them anyway) and beat a supercan. This is like Wayne Gretzky playing hockey with kids in high school. 

My solution to this would be Fedor fighting Cro Cop and them both retiring immediately after and going away.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

The Best Around said:


> The Can Crusher Strikes Back.
> 
> I like Lashley since I saw him in the WWE, but he's not good. Fedor is getting really sad right now. At least in SF he fought some respectable people (lost to them anyway) and beat a supercan. This is like Wayne Gretzky playing hockey with kids in high school.
> 
> My solution to this would be Fedor fighting Cro Cop and them both retiring immediately after and going away.


Mirko is already scheduled to make his comeback to K-1 against Ray Sefo. I'd see Fedor taking out Mirko though. 

Would be interesting to see if Lashley could take him down though.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

No doubt if lashley wants to win this one he has to get it done in the 1st round or early in the 2nd. 

I'm interested to see what his style is like these days he has been hammering his training with AKA and Paulsen/Barnett for the past 6 months so he must be better now than when he fought Ott. He certainly has the physical ability to get Fedor down and power through a submission, just whether he has enough technical ability to get it done.


----------



## GialloShock (Jan 4, 2012)

There's a stench in the air and it's ...Bullshit. I ******* hate M-1


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> No doubt if lashley wants to win this one he has to get it done in the 1st round or early in the 2nd.
> 
> I'm interested to see what his style is like these days he has been hammering his training with AKA and Paulsen/Barnett for the past 6 months so he must be better now than when he fought Ott. He certainly has the physical ability to get Fedor down and power through a submission, just whether he has enough technical ability to get it done.


Have you seen his last fight at Shark Fight 21: Knothe vs. Lashley? It took place in late November but they aired it later.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

GialloShock said:


> There's a stench in the air and it's ...Bullshit. I ******* hate M-1


Yeah I have a feeling that this is another name being given to Fedor to put in this 'W' column. Fedors last few fights, despite being fat, were not the most competetive of bouts. I never doubted Fedor in either of those fights and I won't doubt him here. If Lashley gets Fedor down, I see a sub win for Fatty Fedor quite easily.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

I doubt this fight will happen


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Have you seen his last fight at Shark Fight 21: Knothe vs. Lashley? It took place in late November but they aired it later.


Nah I've looked online for it but couldn't find it. I know he won by Limits pretty quickly but know little about his performance other than that.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Lashley is missing the fighter chromosome. He's potentially a dangerous guy, but Fedor should be able to make him look foolish.

But hey with that being said, Fedor has not looked good lately, even through his 2 recent wins.

Can't believe Lashley actually fought Sapp already... haha.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I can't wait to watch Sapp fight Fedor for a freakshow to see. But on a serious note I agree that Fedor hasn't looked good. On another note Lashley doesn't have the instinct of a fighter.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...If Chad Griggs can TKO Lashley, Fedor will walk away with a 2nd rd. TKO or submission. Cool to see Fedor isn't totally done but unfortunately his legacy has been tarnished. He's working his way back but needs to get a spectactular win over one of the SF GP HW's to make a few waves...


----------



## DaFreshestG (Jan 13, 2012)

Be a good win for Bobby,but if Fedor wins it does nothing really for him.If the fight happens it's just something to bring in money more than anything.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Fedor is just trying to get some recognisable names on his W column before retiring IMO, he tried to swim with the sharks as of late and it doesn't work out for him, even fighting LHW's. It's a high-risk/low-reward fight for Fedor.

If Lashley wins...would it even boost his profile? I doubt it, didn't to Antonio Silva.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Still going after these circus shows. If he joined the UFC people would still embrace him. Yet he tarnishes his legacy by continuing to fight low grade fighters. What's the point... 

HMC, Bum Rogers, The Snowman, and now Bobby Lashley.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Another Fedor fight I can't be bothered to stay awake for. I'll catch it the day after. Come to the UFC, start from the bottom and make your way up, he'd gain far more respect doing that than fighting can after can.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

K R Y said:


> Another Fedor fight I can't be bothered to stay awake for. I'll catch it the day after. Come to the UFC, start from the bottom and make your way up, he'd gain far more respect doing that than fighting can after can.


This.

Fedor is my favourite fighter for many reasons, but fighting a can (sorry Lashley is a good guy but is a brutal MMA fighter) does nothing for him.

Fedor should have migrated to UFC back in 07/08.... he would have cleaned house then and we would have been able to see the Brock/Fedor fight.

Ahh well, cest la vie. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

M-1 targets Monaco for Fedor Emelianenko's next fight

Yah looks like the fight with Lashley def not happening since they want "a European fighter" , In other news Gugenishvili is a beast.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This means nothing. They may just put Fedor in there with Monaco first. Then after that match they'll probably put Lashely in there with Fedor.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> This means nothing. They may just put Fedor in there with Monaco first. Then after that match they'll probably put Lashely in there with Fedor.


wait what


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I meant to say that more than likely this is what is going to happen. The fight in Monaco will be against a European fighter. After that they will try to get Lashley in there with him.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

Rauno said:


> Can they? Lashley signed a multi-fight deal with Shark Fights and is their HW champ currenty.
> 
> I'm sure they would like him though, even as a prelims guy.


Hmm good point. Is Lashley gonna fight Fedor on an M1 Global card or a Shark Fights card?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well on the part of Shark Fights I believe his contract is non-exclusive. On the part of M-1 Global it depends on what they are willing to pay. Then there is the question whether M-1 wants to co-promote with Shark Fights.


----------

